# ipw2100: eth2: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or lo

## m_0_r_0_n

Hi,

since the update of my system by "emerge --sync && emerge -uDNvat world" I get following error: 

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

ipw2100: eth2: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.

ipw2100: eth2: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2

ipw2100: eth2: Failed to power on the adapter.

ipw2100: eth2: Failed to start the firmware.

ipw2100Error calling register_netdev.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:02.0 disabled

ipw2100: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5

I dont get a net connection any more. I thought it's time to upgrade to a "new" kernel version 

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

genkernel all

but the error still exists!

My system is started with the following statements

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

localhost ~ # find / -name "ipw2100*" -type f

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

/var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware-1.3

/var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100-1.2.1-r1

find: /proc/11128/task/11128/fd/5: No such file or directory

find: /proc/11128/fd/5: No such file or directory

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.mod.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.mod.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/include/config/ipw2100.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3/.tmp_versions/ipw2100.mod

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/net-wireless/ipw2100-1.2.1-r1

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware-1.3

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware/ipw2100-firmware-1.3.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100/files/ipw2100-1.2.1-cflags.patch

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100/files/ipw2100-1.2.1-double-parentheses.patch

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100-1.2.1-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/licenses/ipw2100-fw

/usr/portage/distfiles/ipw2100-1.2.1.tgz

/usr/portage/distfiles/ipw2100-fw-1.3.tgz

Any idea how to solve this problem?

m_0_r_0_n

----------

## rhican

i didn't catch your nick on irc so i'll respond here, i should really stop just clicking links  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Firmware files fail to load even if installed
> 
> In some kernel configurations (users have most frequently reported the problem only with 2.6.9), the default timeout value for the hotplug subsystem is too low. You may have this problem if you see the following in your kernel log (via dmesg or /var/log/messages):
> ...

 

---http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

----------

## m_0_r_0_n

Hi, the problem is solved. I had to install the modules by 

modules_prepare && make modules_install

and to emerge the firmware again

emerge ipw2100-firmware

But there must be yet another problem. The first line of ifconfig is: eth0 Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-50-EB-30-00-00-20-9F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00   encap should be ethernet and the hwaddr doesn't look normal 

m_0_r_0_n

----------

## m_0_r_0_n

Someone from the gentoo irc channel told me to delete the module eth1394.ko and to reboot. Now eth0 is configured like before the update. Iit s possible to get an internet connection. Now I have to reconfigure the alsa drivers, my next problem that occurs since the update.

I will never understand why the linux community is not able to offer a user friendly system that deserves the name "Operatingsystem".

----------

